# AIB Credit Card - Can I make a transfer on-line without a statement?



## musicfan (3 Apr 2008)

Hiya
If I wanted to make a transfer from my current a/c to my credit card using AIB banking on line, can I do this at anytime of the month or do I need my monthly statement to be issued?
Just wondering because you can only make a lodgement to your credit card in the bank if you have your monthly statement - I have already made a payment on my last statement but can I make another one on banking on-line?
Thanks


----------



## Guest120 (3 Apr 2008)

You can transfer money anytime. It would become fairly clear if you logged in and had a look. 

You can also transfer money/make a lodgment over the counter at anytime in my experience with AIB, not just when a bill has been issued.


----------



## mik_da_man (3 Apr 2008)

Yep - as above.
If you have AIB online banking you can set up your AIB Credit card and view all transactions online.
You can transfer any money between your current account and CC and vice versa if needed.

Also if you have any other AIB Accounts/CC's/Loans you can set all of them up on online banking.

Mik


----------



## musicfan (3 Apr 2008)

Bluetonic said:


> You can transfer money anytime. It would become fairly clear if you logged in and had a look.
> 
> You can also transfer money/make a lodgment over the counter at anytime in my experience with AIB, not just when a bill has been issued.


 
Thanks for your replies.

In my experience of AIB, in order to pay / part pay your credit card balance you need your original statement with the barcoded slip on the botton of it - in order to make a payment.

Years ago, you used to be able to swipe the card but not anymore - thats why I was just wondering if it was the same on-line!


----------



## MugsGame (3 Apr 2008)

You can use any statement to pay over the counter, not just the most recent one.


----------

